# Startparameter des Java-Interpreters in Eclipse abfragen?



## Franki@verzweifelt (11. Feb 2008)

Hi zusammen,
Es ist folgendermaßen: Ich hab ein etwas umfangreicheres Programm geschrieben, das in Eclipse perfekt funktioniert, nicht aber von der Konsole aus. Der Grund dafür is wohl, dass ich bei der Einbindung der jar-Files was falsch gemacht habe.
Da es aber in Eclipse läuft hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte mir anschauen, wie Eclipse mein Programm startet und es genauso, aber von der Konsole aus starten.  Nun ist eben die Frage ob das überhaupt geht?

Vielen Dank schon mal,

MfG Frank


----------



## Wildcard (11. Feb 2008)

Korrigier doch einfach deinen Classpath  ???:L


----------



## Franki@verzweifelt (11. Feb 2008)

Wenn das so einfach wäre...  Das sind zeimlich viele :-(
Hab jetzt ne Lösung gefunden, is zwar nicht besonders fein aber funktioniert. Der Grund warum ich das Programm von der Konsole aus starten will war nur, weil ich das Prog ca 100 mal mit verschiedenen Parametern starten muss und ich dafür dann ein bash script geschrieben hätte. Nun mach ich das direkt in Eclipse und das scheint zu funktionieren. Trotzdem danke.

MfG


----------



## Franki@verzweifelt (12. Feb 2008)

Also: Meine Manifest Datei siehts so aus:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: Coder.Tester
Class-Path: /home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/AURORA2_8gau_13dCep_8k_ETSI_FE.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/commons-logging-1.1.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/_etsi-fe-j2me.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/jmf.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/jsapi.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/jsr082.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/jsr184.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/junit-4.1.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/log4j-1.2.14.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/m09ef_8gau_13dCep_8k_40mel_130Hz_6800Hz.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/servlet-api.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/sphinx4.jar
/home/projects/DSR_server_svn/lib/wma20.jar
/home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/lib/cldcapi11.jar
/home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/lib/j2me-ws.jar
/home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/lib/jsr75.jar
/home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/lib/midpapi20.jar
/home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/lib/mmapi.jar
/home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/src/main/


das Problem is nun, dass beim Ausführen class-Files die in /home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/src/main/ liegen (beziehungsweise in Unterordnern davon) fehlen. Kann ich die einzeln (z.B. /home/projects/etsi-fe-j2me/src/main/java/frontend/common/Config.class) an die obige Liste anhängen? Die Jar Files werden zumindest erkannt.


----------



## Franki@verzweifelt (12. Feb 2008)

Hab rausgefunden wie man den Java-Interpreter-Aufruf ansieht:
Im Debug Modus, Rechtsklick Main -> Propertiers!


----------

